# Can you guess



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you guess what I did all by myself?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

New glasses? I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you thpugh. Blond hair color?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hard to say, since I haven't seen a pic before so can't tell what is new  very pretty though


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Took a selfie?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I pierced my lip. 16 gauge hollow needle, ice, and oragel. This stud with the big ball is temporary. I have a nice tiny sparkly waiting.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I pierced my lip. 16 gauge hollow needle, ice, and oragel. This stud with the big ball is temporary. I have a nice tiny sparkly waiting.


I thought that may have been it, but not having seen a pic before didn't want to say. Ouch! I'll stick to ears  katie's Dance teacher has 2 in her lower lip right on her chin. Looks good on you though!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't wait to remove this big ball and replace it with something small. 
We only live once. Gotta have some fun.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I want a bunch of piercings but the wife said not if I still want anything she has to offer. Oh well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oww! I was wanting to get the 3rd piercing in my ears. I decided to do it myself with an 18 ga sterile needle. By the time I finally got my right ear done, I couldn't do the left one. I had blood every where and I just quit. That was 20 years ago and I still have 3 holes in my right ear and 2 in my left.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, no way. I can't even stand having pierced ears.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yipes! Props to you! I don't even have my ears pierced... and doing it yourself?! I am both horrified and impressed! But mostly impressed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought I was the only one not to have pierced ears. I don't know if I'm horrified but cringed out is probably an apt description.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I could do an ear. But I have 2 on one side and the second one is perfect flawless diamond, and I'm not up to matching it yet. The worst was the nose. I thought I would die. My mom went into Macy's at the mall and I snuck away and had my nostril done. That hurt so bad "I'd never do that again. I can't tell you how many times I've snagged it and ripped it out. I am down to a few reserve cheapies that have a bit of thickness at the inside end to keep it in. If it gets snagged, it won't hurt.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've wondered about that and the tongue. I won't be getting any more piercing just because of my age and I know that I wouldn't keep up with them properly. The tongue? I would just play with it all day and look like I had something wrong with me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And dentists don't like the tongue or lip piercings because the problems they can cause with teeth.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dentists don't like most of anything, LOL. I had perfect checkups during the years I was a daily gum chewer. Then came crowns and no more gum.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I pierced my lip. 16 gauge hollow needle, ice, and oragel. This stud with the big ball is temporary. I have a nice tiny sparkly waiting.


I thought it was a zit when I first saw the pic.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I couldn't imagine a tongue piercing. That must hurt like no other. Plus yeah..... how do you not play with it all day long?? 

I remember once when my mother was working at the sweat shop and I was maybe 5 at the time, there was this guy who had a nose piercing. Oh my god, the amount of drama that caused.... 'Course being the only male worker there was also not to this poor guy's advantage either. All those mother hen types, surrounding him, "Why'd you get THAT?! Does it itch? Is it like a zit? Does it make your nose cold in winter? Do boogers get stuck on that?" It went on and on.... until a week later he took it out! I don't know why I still find this funny - not like I care if anyone has a nose ring. 

I never got my ears pierced, maaaybe because I heard horror stories growing up about how my mother let her sister pierce hers with nothing but a sewing needle and a bag of ice, while their mother was pounding on the door trying to figure out what was going on... So it was bloody and crooked and never healed shut. Gack. 

So yeah. Respect to anyone that does. haha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, thanks for the really good laugh today. 

I do not like those tongue piercings. If I get another, it might be an eyebrow. I don't know. Haven't planned on getting any more. I don't play with it, I try not to touch it because I don't want an infection. When I get a tiny stone in it, it'll look real cute. Now it's just too big,


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Ouch. I have both ears done twice but never wear anything in the second holes anymore. I'm done.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks really good, Sem! I really like those piercing but I don't have the face for it I don't think, but for those that make it work it looks awesome. Once you get a smaller ball in there and it's more understated it will look really cute.

I had multiple earring in both ears but just kind of let them grow over, save for my original earlobe piercings which I stretched - I'm stuck with them for life at this point which is fine by me, though oddly enough I don't wear anything in them most times. I've had my lip pierced, the webbing under my tongue pierced, my navel, and a couple others. Only thing left is my two ear holes. I always wanted to get some more professionally done (or redone I suppose) but truth be told I'm totally phobic of needles LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm waiting for the smaller one. And now that the swelling has gone down, it sticks out. 

I have my own reasons for the piercings. One day I'll talk about it. I'm not trying to sound mysterious. Just not ready to share.
I like the piercings so far. Of course I'll like it better above the lip when I get a smaller one.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Regardless of the reason, it looks great. Good on you for getting up the gumption and getting it, let alone doing it yourself! You'll have to post a pic with the new one in


----------

